# Komodo Combined Digital Thermometer and Hygrometer



## manni (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi everyone just got myself Komodo Combined Digital Thermometer and Hygrometer not quite sure about it thou ..... I was looking for a unit with two probes so i could check temps from hot to cold spot and an alarm.

Just sussed out if you set your high temp probe alarm to go off at a certain temp and your low temp probe to do the same ( i may have this wrong) unless you are viewing the correct probe at the time the temps drift out the alarm wont go off ???

For example: if you checked your temp at the cold end and left this unit on that probe...... and your ceramic stopped working at the hot end No alarm would sound to alert you.

Like I said I might be wrong plus instructions are pants any thoughts ???


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

manni said:


> Hi everyone just got myself Komodo Combined Digital Thermometer and Hygrometer not quite sure about it thou ..... I was looking for a unit with two probes so i could check temps from hot to cold spot and an alarm.
> 
> Just sussed out if you set your high temp probe alarm to go off at a certain temp and your low temp probe to do the same ( i may have this wrong) unless you are viewing the correct probe at the time the temps drift out the alarm wont go off ???
> 
> ...


I can't help but if you're right that's :censor:!


----------

